# white spots on glass...



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i have noticed white spots forming on the glass,

my water param. as of today are.

ph 6.8
ammonia 0
nitrate 10
nitrite 0
Temp 80
daytime lights 6500k 
ac110 
stock hob that came with the tank kit 
Koralia 2

i use florish excel, took out the ammonia remover last night out of my ac110. I have about 7 plants in my tank mainly low to medium light. Red's are fine and started eating Cichlid gold pellets.

any help as to why white stuff is forming? oh and some brown algae looks like its forming on one of the plants....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

are they little white dots grouped together?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

maknwar said:


> are they little white dots grouped together?


no just random spots all over the glass, they seem to move when water passes by, but def. not moving on its own and its not planaria...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

can you take a pic?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

pics are kinda blurry sorry about that.... in the last pic theres a few in one area on the right of the plant


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i had that once............it is planeria (spelling) need more water changes for a bit and more 
currant is how i got rid of mine


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

assclown said:


> i had that once............it is planeria (spelling) need more water changes for a bit and more
> currant is how i got rid of mine


naw its not planaria , because ive had that b4, planaria is just white lil worms moving right? well these are just small white tufts


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

could be freshwater limpets, can you take one out and see if its alive/a bug?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Most likely nematodes. Completely harmless. Planaria will appear more flat than round and wont be white. If they are just spots could be the beginning stage of some algae.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

yea its def. not anything like a bug or planaria, but it seems to be algae, whats a good way to get rid of this stuff, its growing all over my plants too!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

did you ever add salt?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

maknwar said:


> did you ever add salt?


yea when i started the tank, but then i did a whole bunch of water changes...

would the salt be the reason?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I wouldnt think so unless you added a crap load. I really dont know what that is, just let it be for now and see what happens.


----------

